# 68' Super Sport



## Schwinny (Nov 14, 2021)

When I'm vending at a swap meet and you walk a potentially pristine 68' Super Sport past me, know this:

It must be OG. Except for maybe a period correct B.15 that was preserved in Bees Wax.
It must be dirty enough to have preserved everything underneath, yet no rust beyond surface.
It can have no more than 6 small chips in the paint, only one of which is actually visible.
ALL of the decals must be completely intact.
It must be an electric color
It must be a 22" frame
If you can meet these criteria, you too can sell me your old SS.

I was in a creative writing mood... 
This bike will clean up to be nearly new. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 17, 2021)

Here is the bike after a thorough cleaning and 1/2 greasing.
I found the right reflector size but wrong company. Cat-Eye vs Gulco...
I have the Sprint Toe clips. They aren't as nice as the rest of the bike, but still pretty good. The leather straps are in real good shape.
New tires and tubes, All else is original. I haven't waxed it or anything, just dish soap and TSP in places. It does have small chips here and there, but nothing draws your eye. All you see is that silky blue shimmer.
I have buffed up most of the chrome. The only parts that show rust damage are the chain guard, toe clips and front brake adjust/stop hangar.... weird. After removing the chain guard, behind it was a scarred up derailleur cage. It rode a while with the chain jammed in there. It will need a new one.
As you saw above, the gum sidewalls were an issue getting cleaned up as well as the brake lever hoods. Those things were melty gooey inside, crispy outside.
A couple things I took note of were 9-ball crank bearings in chrome cages, and the fork steer tube is stamped "Electra."
Another weird thing is all the trouble they went to making the bike lighter (it is under 30 lbs) and still they used so much steel in the parts. The chainrings and guard are chunks, and that's rotating mass, even worse.
By all accounts still as cool as they come.
Schwinn catalogs touted the Super Sport in 67'-69' as second only to the Paramount.
I really wanted a 60's SS, but actually really wanted an old beat-up one that I could build up. After cleaning this bike up, it is waaaay too nice for that and I don't have the space, so I'll probably pass it on.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2021)

Very nice. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2021)

That sure is a purty one! I don't think I could part with that if it was in my stash.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 18, 2021)

Beautiful bike!
Just an aesthetics note; I would turn the saddle clamp around so the bolt is at the rear.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 20, 2021)

The guy I got it from was the original owner, and actually too small for the bike. I guess he had the seat clamp that way to help bring the seat forward a little. 
I didn't even notice but now that you mention it...


----------



## juvela (Nov 21, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for sharing this find!

are dropouts and fork ends a match?

trying to recall; was 1969 the first year for the extension brake levers?


-----


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, I think it wads either 69' or 70' for the safety levers.
I don't like having to bend over real low and reaching out to apply the brakes. How was that ever a thing?

The drop-outs are clearly marked Huret, but the fork has straight steel tips with just a date code stamped on one of them. The head tube is stamped "ELECTRA." It is a very light fork.


----------

